# MBTA Electrification



## Tlcooper93 (Jul 14, 2022)

This article shows plans and a minor breakdown of the MBTA electrification plan. It’s taken some time for the MBTA to release anything concrete in regard to their initial electrification announcement some years ago.

Highlights include overhead electrification of Worcester Line in the middle with battery power on either end.

Personally, I really don’t see how dancing around and avoiding full electrification with overhead wires is a good thing.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jul 14, 2022)

Unless it to avoid a freight operation at each end, I am with you. Just a operation/maintenance headache.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jul 14, 2022)

Isn't one end of the Worcester line Back Bay and South Station, which already have overhead electrification?


----------



## blueman271 (Jul 14, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> Isn't one end of the Worcester line Back Bay and South Station, which already have overhead electrification?


I think the Worcester line uses the non-electrified tracks at Back Bay.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Jul 14, 2022)

Tlcooper93 said:


> This article shows plans and a minor breakdown of the MBTA electrification plan. It’s taken some time for the MBTA to release anything concrete in regard to their initial electrification announcement some years ago.



Not to be pesky, but did you mean to post an article or a link?


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jul 14, 2022)

T Considers Battery-Equipped Trains to Accelerate Rail Electrification Plans


Using batteries aboard trains could help the T avoid costly construction of overhead wires in places where they may be difficult to install and maintain, such as near bridges and tunnels.



mass.streetsblog.org


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jul 14, 2022)

The OP did, it was hidden under the “This”


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Jul 14, 2022)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> The OP did, it was hidden under the “This”


OMG I'm _really _losing it these days. 

(thanks!)


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Jul 14, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> Isn't one end of the Worcester line Back Bay and South Station, which already have overhead electrification?


As said, the Worcester line’s electrification ends about 500 yards before Back Bay station. Interesting that electrifying from Back Bay to Wellesley is such a daunting task that they won’t do it until later phases.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jul 14, 2022)

Without walking the area, there must be something that giving the engineers a migraine.


----------



## Fenway (Jul 15, 2022)

I think we can all agree that the T should run electric between Boston and Wickford Jct AND offer more service from Boston to the Providence Airport. 

Everything else hinges on the N-S connector that SHOULD have been part of the Big Dig but .......


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Jul 15, 2022)

Fenway said:


> I think we can all agree that the T should run electric between Boston and Wickford Jct AND offer more service from Boston to the Providence Airport.
> 
> Everything else hinges on the N-S connector that SHOULD have been part of the Big Dig but .......


Agreed that it should have been part of the Big Dig. However, the NS connect will never happen in my opinion (or at least in my lifetime). The scale of that project is far too big, and there are simply too many things in the way. it doesn’t give any real improvements to service for anyone other than MBTA.

We hashed this out in a seperate thread and eventually agreed that Amtrak really stands little to gain from a NS connect.

If a NS connect will ever happen, full electrification needs to happen first.


----------



## west point (Jul 15, 2022)

There could be operation problems with the split CAT system. Unless some automatic retract extend system back up is inplace the egineer will have to be very careful to remember operation. Normally no problem but when an engineer gets distrcted then possible miss a retraction,? Distractions will happen sooner or later especially in a cab car approaching Back Bay.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Jul 16, 2022)

west point said:


> There could be operation problems with the split CAT system. Unless some automatic retract extend system back up is inplace the egineer will have to be very careful to remember operation. Normally no problem but when an engineer gets distrcted then possible miss a retraction,? Distractions will happen sooner or later especially in a cab car approaching Back Bay.


Aren't there already placed on the NEC where pans have to be retracted? Other railroads seem to be able to handle this e.g. the Eurostar changes wire height several times in its journey requiring pan retract and deployment.

The battery hybrid scheme would also work well for the Stoughton service off the Providence line where you have a short unelectrified segment from Canton Jct. to Stoughton.


----------



## jis (Jul 16, 2022)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Aren't there already placed on the NEC where pans have to be retracted? Other railroads seem to be able to handle this e.g. the Eurostar changes wire height several times in its journey requiring pan retract and deployment.


Yeah retracting pantographs and/or raising them at the right point can be handled even automatically triggered by track mounted transponders these days. So that is a complete non-issue on the NEC or elsewhere. Typically in push pull operations such things are automatically handled through track mounted transponders relieving the operator from the responsibility of counting cars. NJTransit ALP46/45s use such to automatically change transformer taps when passing from 12kV to 25kV or vice versa.

On MNRR they do the overhead to third rail and vice-versa transition a zillion times each day near Pelham, and soon it will be done on the Hell Gate Line near CP Gate by the MNRR NY Penn Station service too.


----------



## west point (Aug 15, 2022)

The engineering section of MBTA responsible for electrical power seems tp be band - aiding the whole sys. How can they even think about adding 25 kV heavy rail ? Power engineering is definitely a very difficult job to do correctly..


----------



## Fenway (Aug 17, 2022)

The apparent next Governor of Massachusetts has transit on her radar 











Maura Healey highlights transportation issues in campaign stop at South Attleboro Station


Ongoing transportation issues in Massachusetts are a hot button topic as election season ramps up.




turnto10.com





She believes in electrifaction


----------

